# Disease?



## wiji (Nov 6, 2007)

My sipaliwini looks darker on the nose that one week ago.... It eats normally but I'm worried.

I post "before" and "after" picture


----------



## Julio (Oct 8, 2007)

looks like a bad bruise, can you get any closer pics?


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

Here is a thread that seems similar to what you're going through---perhaps it would give you some ideas on how to help your frog:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/general-health-disease-treatment/33258-skin-turning-dark.html

Just curious---when is the last time you changed out the moss in their tank, if you're not using live moss? I ask because sometimes secondary infection can set in if the frog is injured/dehydrated. 
What is the humidity?
Did the frog recently get handled or escape his enclosure? Is there a place where the frogs get 'stuck' in the tank and have to be rescued by hand?


----------



## wiji (Nov 6, 2007)

It was on a tank without rain during 4 or 5 days....


----------



## wiji (Nov 6, 2007)

the dark area is growing. The frog is more pasive that normally... what can i do??


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

wiji said:


> the dark area is growing. The frog is more pasive that normally... what can i do??


Just to take a stab in the dark from the reading I've done---it could be a subcutaneous infection that needs treating w/antibiotics. Have you sent pics to Dr. Frye yet?


----------



## wiji (Nov 6, 2007)

no, who is dr frye


----------



## earthfrog (May 18, 2008)

wiji said:


> no, who is dr frye


He is a vet based in Michigan who is sympathetic to dart frogs. His email is [email protected]. Send him pics, ask him what it would cost to treat them, if any treatment is required. Here is a post that will introduce you to him: http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/vendor-info-questions/37389-dr-frye-running-special-fecals.html


----------

